# Sweet and Sour Chicken Thighs with Carrots (Passover recipe)



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2005)

Found on Epicurious in their Passover recipes.

Sweet and Sour Chicken Thighs with Carrots

8 small chicken thighs with skin and bone (2 1/2 to 2 3/4 lb total), trimmed of excess fat
2 teaspoons salt
1 1/4 teaspoons paprika
3/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 1/2 tablespoons olive oil
1 large onion, halved lengthwise, then cut lengthwise into1/4-inch-wide strips
1 lb carrots (6 medium), cut diagonally into 1-inch pieces
2 tablespoons minced garlic
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons mild honey
1 tablespoon finely chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
1 tablespoon finely chopped fresh cilantro
Pat chicken dry. Stir together 1 1/2 teaspoons salt with paprika, cinnamon, and pepper and rub onto chicken.

Heat oil in a 12-inch heavy skillet over moderately high heat until hot but not smoking, then brown chicken in 2 batches, turning over once, about 10 minutes per batch. Transfer chicken as browned to a plate.

Discard all but 3 tablespoons fat from skillet, then add onion and carrots. Sprinkle with remaining 1/2 teaspoon salt and pepper to taste and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until onion is softened and beginning to brown, 8 to 10 minutes. Add garlic and cook, stirring occasionally, 1 minute.

Return chicken, skin sides up, to skillet, nestling it into vegetables. Stir together water, lemon juice, and honey until blended and add to skillet, then cook over moderately low heat, covered, until chicken is cooked through and carrots are tender, 25 to 30 minutes. If necessary, skim fat from sauce, then add salt to taste. Sprinkle with herbs just before serving.

Makes 4 to 6 main-course servings.


----------



## Alix (Apr 28, 2005)

Just curious, what makes this recipe particular to Passover?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 28, 2005)

Ooooh Thanks! That looks yummy!!!

I'll have to file it away for next year though since I'm all alone right now and that's way too much food for one person.  My fiance is away on business and wont be back for a couple of days.

Then again, that looks so good that I might not wait a year... who says you can only cook kosher-for-passover recipes on passover!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 28, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Just curious, what makes this recipe particular to Passover?


 
Simply that it doesn't contain any ingredients that aren't kosher for passover. (Non kosher for Passover items are a long list of items comprising mostly of any and all grain products or derivatives of grain and anything that rises).


----------



## Alix (Apr 28, 2005)

Thank you very much. That was a very quick reply. 

I love learning stuff like this. Hope no one minds my odd questions now and again.


----------



## GB (Apr 28, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> I love learning stuff like this. Hope no one minds my odd questions now and again.


Are you kidding? We love your questions, at least I do  

Like Ruth said the list is long. Each person follows different rules too it seems. Basically you can not eat anything that rises and some people also extend that to include things that expand. For instance some people will not eat corn or any corn products (corn syrup, corn starch, etc.) while others think corn is fine. It is all up to interpretation. One interesting note re: the corn syrup thing (and this applies to just the USA as far as I know), during Passover if you live in an area with a large Jewish population the supermarkets sometimes carry Coke made with cane sugar instead of corn syrup. It is only during the week of Passover so keep your eyes open.

Kitchenelf thanks for that recipe! That looks similar to something my mom used to make. I will be giving this one a try for sure


----------

